# Old Merc motors



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Galvanic corrosion, metal fatigue, designed component lifespan....those are the problems I worry about.
If you want to spend spare time working in the shop and chasing antique parts, go ahead. plenty of forums
for antique outboard enthusiasts to compare notes and commiserate with. Me, I like being on the water,
not hunting parts, waiting for parts, installing parts. For a showboat an antique outboard will bring attention.
For a fishing boat, it'll bring SeaTow.  ;D


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

After reading Brett's post And he IS right 

I have a pair of 40 Hp 2 cylinder Mercs One long one short 

Should be enough to wind up with one good one 

PM Me if interested ...


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

I was passed down a 1975 20hp merc with less than 50 hrs on it. I am the third owner. It looks amazing however it won't start. Points and condensors as well as other antiquated technology not made for saltwater use keep me from getting it running. It looks great on its factory matching stand in my garage.


----------

